# Never Duck Hunted



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I have never duck hunted before and a guy that my dad works with wanted to take us but he changed jobs so we might not get to go because my dad has never gone before. Any way I was wondering if duck hunting is hard and what kind of gear do you need to duck hunt? Thanks for the help, Nick.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Tons of info on this site, just start looking.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Where are you going to be hunting?
IL or ND

If IL just git 2 doz mallard decoys

Do you have guns? 12 gage works best IMO


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I will be hunting in illinois and I have a 16ga. and a 20ga. but I am working on getting a spartan spr220 in 12ga. Is public land good or should I try to get permission to hunt on private property?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Nick
That is a loaded question bud 

Basic rules of the game say all you need is a shotgun, ammo and access some ducks.

in the real world it isn't a whole heck of a lot different. You can spend thousands of dollars on calls, blinds, decoys, clothing, boats, dogs etc. the bottom line is: to start out and have a successful hunt you need little more than the basics.

To hunt ducks you need to be where the ducks want to be, by that i mean you need to set up in a spot where the ducks frequently go to feed. Ducks feed in fields and rest on water as a general rule so harvested grain fields are a good place to start looking for a place to set-up. you do not need a fancy expensive ground blind, to start out with you just need something you can cover yourself with. I used a piece of camo fish net cloth with the surrounding vegetation stuffed through some of the holes for a long time pile the vegatation around you to create your own blind. I am getting ahead of myself though. before you set up you will need to scout around and look for places where the ducks go to feed, once you have observed the ducks feeding watch them and see where they go, they will often fly a fair distance back to their roost. When the ducks are gone walk out to the field and find the spot they were feeding in. if you find feathers and poop you are on the "X". The next morining (early well before sunrise) go out to the spot and set up as mentioned above, facing the general direction you saw the ducks go toward when they left the previous night. If you have decoys set them up around you leaving a clear path in front of you, this clear path is called the landing zone. Often ducks will come in without even calling during the early weeks of the hunting season. Late season after the ducks have been shot at you will need to be even more detailed in making yourself blend in to the field and calling the ducks in.

A dozen decoys can be purchased for $50 or less a call will cost you $15 to start out. Most sporting goods stores sell tapes or cd's to teach you how to call.

Duck hunting need not be expensive to have a fun hunt.

A couple other points. Hunting where the ducks roost often makes them relocate to another area where they will once again feel they have a safe haven. There is no hard fast rule about hunting roosts it is a personal thing to many of us older hunters as we want the ducks to stay arround as long as possible before they migrate south, this is not just for our own enjoyment but for those other hunters who hunt the areas we do as well. The other point is know what you are shooting at. Most bag limits allow you to harvest hens, we all do from time to time no matter how good we think we are. Just remember "dead hens will not lay eggs the following season" .

I hope you give it a try and get hooked it has been a passion of mine for many years. Don't get discouraged by lack of success it will come if you put in the time to learn waterfowl behavior and habits and teach yourself the patience to let the ducks come to you.

Good luck.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you ever hunted on public land? Or shoul I just steer clear of public spots.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Public land in Illinois is very very different than in ND. IL is often times shoulder to shoulder and the competition is extreme. My first choice in IL would be to find a friendly landowner that will let you hunt.

Yes I do hunt public land on occasion. I hunted with an old friend around Moline IL a few times it was not the best hunting experience that I have had.

Bob


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

You remember to buy steel shells #2 or #4 for ducks. You must to ask farmer to permission for hunting on lands. If you hunt at public lands then don't worry about permission. If you don't know how to call duck then don't use call so let duck see your decoys. Sometime good lucky or bad lucky. I hope you have a great time for your first hunting. Good Luck


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I should have read your post before I went and spent all that money Bob!!  Doesn't it seem some of the best times hunting were when it was simple!!??


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gold
Yes it does! I often think of dad and I laying under our blankets freezing our butts off and laughing as the ducks came in. Lots of great memories!!

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I may be able to go to a place that a guy my dad works with owns along the illinois river that we hunt pheasant and rabbits at. What choke do you use for ducks?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

public lands are different in every state. Here in IN its all water hunting and you get there early (like 4 am) and get drawn for an area you dont get to scout or anything so im not really for it but it could be different in IL.

In IN you can hunt any water with a public boat launch.

You should do a little research with your game and fish dept. to find out what is legal and whats not.

good luck, and like Bob said dont get discouraged.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that in illinois you have to draw for a spot but only when # of hunters is over limit allowed at that area. We went dove hunting for the first time at a public place and I only shot once and we did not get anything.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Early season when the birds are stupid so to speak you can actually get away with using an IC choke. Late season you will need to sharpen your skills and go to full for the extra distance. I harvested a lot of ducks with a 20ga that was just a plain tube no chokes at all when I started out. Step off different distances and "Pattern" your shotgun. By patterning I mean shooting it at a big piece of cardboard or paper. You will see the difference in patterns with different distances. This shiuld give you a good idea of how far you cna shoot and expect a clean kill.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Do you need a dog for duck hunting because I dont think my parents will let me get one because I have cat and they dont think they will play well.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You only need a dog to hunt duck if you hunt over water, even if you do hunt over water you can get by without one. Use waders if it is shallow water, if you need a boat one of those infaltable boats will work as long as you are not in swift current. Either way wear a life jacket! no duck is worth a hunters life.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

What size shot should I use either #2 or #4 is the largest shot allowed in illinois.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been using 3" 4 shot steel this early season. I bought 2 cases of 2 shot 3" steel for late season. You should do well with either.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

while we are on the topic of duck huting I have a story. Some guys my dad works with were telling duck hunting stories and this one guy said that him and his friend were duck hunting and his buddy hit every duck he shot at. so the other guy reloads shells and put three pellets and the rest was powder in the guy with the good shots 20 ga shell so the naxt day the guy shots and he hears a splash the 20ga had so much kick it pushed him out of the boat and he got the duck. I found that pretty amazing


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CS,

Bob K is giving you some great advice. Trust me when I say if it comes out of Bob's mouth then bank on it!!! Also you can PM Zettler from this site. He is in IL as well and maybe would take you out duck hunting or hook you up with someone in your area.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

study and make sure you known ID ducks some duck are limits so make sure you know what kind ducks before you pull your trigger.... like mallard have white and blue strip on wings and green head is drake and all light brown is hen... there are limit so be careful... if you not sure then dont shoot.. and make sure u get duck stamp and sign over ur name on stamp... at last make sure u get HIP number good luck

I suggest you to go with that someone who knew how or know duck hunting and laws


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

i know that I need to get a 12ga. and it needs to be able to shoot steel but is there a certain type I should get like a semi or pump or double or do they all good for duck hunting? I think I might go with the spartan spr220 in 12ga.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I will say dont get semi auto... because mostly of time when it is very cold weather and get stuck... I would suggest for u to get pump and double barrel would be good and for duck used number #2 and #4 shot and dont buy remingston shells .. I like federal would be good enough for u to take them down


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nick

Look at a Remmington 870 it is one of the most dependable pump shotguns ever made. It will cost you around $250.00 they will shoot all the way up to 3 1/2" shells depending on the model you want.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a remington 870 express in 16ga. It is a sweet gun :lol:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Do I need a blind?


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

if you can hide yourself in the surroundings.....no. but if you are standing out in the open you might want to consider something.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

What length shell?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nick
I use 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch only on waterfowl. 2 3/4 on upland until late late season then I will change to 3 inch reloads to get a little more reach for the "free flushers". I use pretty much 2 shot or 4 shot all the time.

Bob


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

Improved cylinder for early season only??? I shoot improved cylinder all season long! I need all the spread I can get!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Who makes a good duck gun? What guns do you guys use for duck hunting?


----------

